# مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي



## snoWhite7 (5 يونيو 2007)

16/05/2007

قرر فؤاد سعد الدين محافظ المنيا منح خمسة آلاف جنيه إعانة عاجلة لأسرة المواطن محمد محمد 

عبدالرحمن وشهرته "هابيل" الذي ضحي بحياته من اجل انقاذ طفل مسيحي شب حريق في 

منزله بمدينة مغاغة،  كما أمر بتوفير فرص عمل لابناء المواطن بـ مشروعات الوحدة المحلية . 

كان المواطن قد فوجئ بنشوب حريق بمنزل جاره محروس خليل اثر انفجار اسطوانة بوتاجاز وعلم 

بوجود الطفل ايمن "12 عاما" بالمنزل فاندفع والقي باسطوانة البوتاجاز خارج المنزل مما ادي إلي 

اصابته بحروق توفي علي اثرها بـ مستشفي مغاغة .

 أكد المحافظ ان ما فعله المواطن مع جيرانه المسيحيين ليس بجديد علي الشعب المصري انما 

يؤكد ترابط نسيجي الامة مشيرا إلي علاقة المسلمين والمسيحيين الطيبة علي مر السنين 

والعصور. 

 
المصدر : جريدة المساء 

http://www.egypty.com/accidents-details.aspx?accidents=260


----------



## نور نور (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

يعنى مو كل مسلمين ارهابيين وقتله مثل مابتقولوا


----------



## شخبوط (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



نور نور قال:


> يعنى مو كل مسلمين ارهابيين وقتله مثل مابتقولوا



ياراجل انت بتصدق كلام الجرايد دا برضه، احنا المسلمين ارهابيين مافيش كلام، وتلقيه مكنش عاوز ينقذ الولد المسيحي دا ولا حاجة دا يمكن تلاقيه هو الي ولع الحريقة اصلا.

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله، ربنا يهدي الجميع الى الحق


----------



## Moony34 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

محدش قال إن كل المسلمين إرهابيين


----------



## Ramzi (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

يكتر خيييره ... و اجرة بكون عند ربه بغض النظر عن دينه
وهاي القصة كتييير كويسة و بالعكس انا انبسطت عليها كتيير لانه محمد اندفع نحو جارة لانهم اخوة بالبشرية و لكن صدقوني ياشخبوط و يا نور نور و يا  snoWhite7 مش كل المسلميين رح يعملوا زي المرحوم محمد ... و اكيد انت معاي بهالجملة 
بس للعلم
1 - في كتر قصص زي هيك انه مسيحي ضحا بحياته لانسان مسلم و مسلم ضحا بحياته لانسان مسيحي .... جميعنا اولاد الله .... اخوان يا جماعه
2 - اكيد ليس  كل المسلمين إرهابيين


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

مستحيل مسلم يعمل كده للمسيحي
متاكدة انه هو مسلم؟؟؟ 
تطورتوا يا مسلمين
يعني خلي نكون متفائلين فيه امل منكم


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

*محدش قال ان كل المسلمين ارهابيين وانما معظمهم ومش بعيد يكون الراجل ده متنصر طالما انه بهذه الاخلاق*


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

هدا طبيعي ان ينقد المسلم الاخرين


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



jesus=love قال:


> مستحيل مسلم يعمل كده للمسيحي
> متاكدة انه هو مسلم؟؟؟
> تطورتوا يا مسلمين
> يعني خلي نكون متفائلين فيه امل منكم



شوف مدى ادبك و تقولو احنا مو مادبين 
احترمنا 
وكيف تريد ان يحترمك المسلمون و انت لا تحترمهم


----------



## نجمة السماء (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

ليش تكرهو المسلمين و كل هدا الحقد


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

آه لو أعرف مين اللى زقنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## man4truth (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

مش كل المسلمين وحشين
زى مل فيه برضه مسيحيين وحشين


----------



## مارلين (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

سلام ونعمة 
اول اشي انا بدي اعلق على الي عملو هالشاب المسلم 
اولا نحنا لازم نشوف تصرف هيدي الشخص بمنظور انساني قبل منشوفو بمنظور ديني 
يعني هيدي الي عملو هالشخص اشي كتير طبيعي لانو مهما كان احنا ابناء الله كلنا بغض النظر عن الدين او الانتماء وهيك مواضيع
واي انسان عادي لو حصل معو الي حصل مع هالشخص هيدي كان لازم يعمل الي اتعمل واكثر كمان وبالأخص مع طفل صغير 
يعني اولا واخيرا هيدي عمل انساني عمبنحي عليه هالشخص هيدي
وردا على الاخت الي عمتتهم المسيحيين بانهم عميحقدو على المسلمين هيدي اتهام لا أساس له من الصحه 
ليش يعني بدنا نحقد عليكم 
نحنا ما عمنحقد على اي شخص اي كان الدين الي عمينمي اليه بنوب
وكمان نحنا ما عمبنقول انو كل المسلمين ارهابيين 
لانو في كل العالم في ناس كويسين وناس مانهم كويسيين
احنا ممكن نختلف معكم يكون بينا نقاشات وحوارات وهيك اشي 
وهيدي اشي كتير عادي لانو لو ما كان اختلاف في وجهاة النظر لما كانت المعرفة .
والرب يبارككم ويهديكم إلى الحق​


----------



## MARINSE (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

اممممممممم كثير من هكذا احداث حصلت في العراق

خاصة في منطقة الدورة بعد هجوز المتشددين عليها


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



نور نور قال:


> يعنى مو كل مسلمين ارهابيين وقتله مثل مابتقولوا



شكرا  لمرورك  يا نور ...  هما  شايفننا  ارهابين  خلاص..  هنعمل  ايه يعنى ؟؟


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



شخبوط قال:


> ياراجل انت بتصدق كلام الجرايد دا برضه، احنا المسلمين ارهابيين مافيش كلام، وتلقيه مكنش عاوز ينقذ الولد المسيحي دا ولا حاجة دا يمكن تلاقيه هو الي ولع الحريقة اصلا.
> 
> لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله، ربنا يهدي الجميع الى الحق



ههههههههه   فعلا  زى  مابتقول كده ؟؟  وتلاقيه  كمان  مامتش  ولا  حاجه

تلاقيه هرب  من  الشباك وحط  جثه  تانيه  وشوهها  عشان  يقولوا  هو ويطلع فى 

نهايه  الفيلم طالع  بدورين.:new2:

شكرا  لمرورك يا  شخبوط


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



Moony34 قال:


> محدش قال إن كل المسلمين إرهابيين



شكرا  Moony  على  مرورك....ياريت  المسيحيين  كلهم  يشوفونا  كده  زى ما انت شايفنا

يا مونى.  thnx  man


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



Ramzi قال:


> يكتر خيييره ... و اجرة بكون عند ربه بغض النظر عن دينه
> وهاي القصة كتييير كويسة و بالعكس انا انبسطت عليها كتيير لانه محمد اندفع نحو جارة لانهم اخوة بالبشرية و لكن صدقوني ياشخبوط و يا نور نور و يا  snoWhite7 مش كل المسلميين رح يعملوا زي المرحوم محمد ... و اكيد انت معاي بهالجملة
> بس للعلم
> 1 - في كتر قصص زي هيك انه مسيحي ضحا بحياته لانسان مسلم و مسلم ضحا بحياته لانسان مسيحي .... جميعنا اولاد الله .... اخوان يا جماعه
> 2 - اكيد ليس  كل المسلمين إرهابيين



اكيد  اجره  فعلا  بيكون  عند ربنا  يا  Ramzi  واى مسلم شجاع اكيد  كان  هيعمل

زى  ماهو  عمل  بالظبط وفعلا  احنا  اخوات  فى الانسانيه  والعروبه  كمان انت  نسيت

ان  كلنا  عرب.  وشكرا  رمزى  على  مرورك  الكريم.صدقنى  كلك  ذوق.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



jesus=love قال:


> مستحيل مسلم يعمل كده للمسيحي
> متاكدة انه هو مسلم؟؟؟
> تطورتوا يا مسلمين
> يعني خلي نكون متفائلين فيه امل منكم



ليه الاستغراب  ده يا  jesus  ؟؟؟

ليه  مستحيل  المسلم  يعمل  كده ؟؟  هما  المسلمين  وحشين  اوى فى نظركم كده ؟

على  اى  حال  شكرا على  ردك.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



Christian Knight قال:


> *محدش قال ان كل المسلمين ارهابيين وانما معظمهم ومش بعيد يكون الراجل ده متنصر طالما انه بهذه الاخلاق*



:t9:   الصراحه  وبجد  يعنى  مش  لاقيه  كلام  أرد  بيه  على  مشاركتك  العبقريه  دى يا 

كريستيان نايت  ففضلت  السكوت.

وعلى  رأى  المثل  اذا  كان  الكلام  من  فضه فالسكوت  من  دهب.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



نجمة السماء قال:


> هدا طبيعي ان ينقد المسلم الاخرين



شكرا  على  مرورك  الكريم  نجمه  السماء.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> آه لو أعرف مين اللى زقنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



هو  ده  اللى  قدرتى عليه ؟؟؟

anyway  thnx  4 being kind


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



man4truth قال:


> مش كل المسلمين وحشين
> زى مل فيه برضه مسيحيين وحشين



فعلا  عندك  حق وكل  الحق يا مان فور تروث.

وشكرا  على  مرورك  يا  مان.


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



مارلين قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اول اشي انا بدي اعلق على الي عملو هالشاب المسلم
> اولا نحنا لازم نشوف تصرف هيدي الشخص بمنظور انساني قبل منشوفو بمنظور ديني
> يعني هيدي الي عملو هالشخص اشي كتير طبيعي لانو مهما كان احنا ابناء الله كلنا بغض النظر عن الدين او الانتماء وهيك مواضيع
> ...




اولا  اشكرك  على  ردك  اخت  مارلين وفعلا انا  معاك  ان  تصرف  الانسان  ده  من  منطلق

انسانى  بحت مش  حكايه  مسلم  ولا  مسيحى ومين  اللى  انقذ  مين. وخاصه  فعلا  لما

يكون  اللى  فى  الخطر  ده  طفل  لاحول  له  ولا  قوه. وفعلا هو  ده  تصرف طبيعى ومنطقى

ولكنى  اقصد  من  هذا  الموضوع  اريكم الوجه  الاخر  للمسلمين  اللى  معظمكم مش شايفينه

اخت مارلين .. فمعظم  المسيحيين  يصفون  المسلم  بالارهاب وانه يتمنى الشر لمن هو من

غير دينه ولكننا  فى  الحياه نتعامل  كأخوه ولا  نفكر  فى  الدين عند  تعاملنا  اليومى 

يعنى  كمان  اخت مارلين  انت  شفتى  مشاركه  الاخت  اللى  اتكلمت  على  المسيحيين

طاب  ماشفتيش  المشاركه  اللى كانت  بترد  عليها ؟؟؟

كمان  انا  معاك  ان  مش كل  المسيحيين  وحشين  زى  برضه  مش كل  المسلمين وحشين

وارهابيين....  وشكرا  مره  اخرى  اخت  مارلين


----------



## snow_white7 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



marinse قال:


> اممممممممم كثير من هكذا احداث حصلت في العراق
> 
> خاصة في منطقة الدورة بعد هجوز المتشددين عليها



ياريت  توضح  لنا  اخ مارينز ...  مين  اللى  بينقذ  مين ؟؟

وشكرا  على المرور.


----------



## googa2007 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

hgالدنيا فيها الخير يا اخوتى
وانا لى اصدقاء كتير مسلمين روحهم حلوة
واخلاقهم كمان ولكن الفكر المتطرف فى الاجيال الجديدة
والصغيرين اللى الاعلام المسموم افسد عقولهم
و محترفى الافتاء الاصوليين المتطرفين
هما اللى زرعوا فيهم الكراهية
 لكن الاجيال القديمةكانت المحبة بينهم زينا بنشارك 
بعض فى الاعياد والافراح وكل المناسبات
واحنا يسوع علمنا نحب كل الناس حتى من يسيئون الينا
وتصرف هذا الجار ليس غريب على الشهامة المصرية 
بغض النظر عن الديانة
والاحزان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



snow_white7 قال:


> ليه الاستغراب  ده يا  jesus  ؟؟؟
> 
> ليه  مستحيل  المسلم  يعمل  كده ؟؟  هما  المسلمين  وحشين  اوى فى نظركم كده ؟
> 
> على  اى  حال  شكرا على  ردك.




مستغربة لاني اول مرة اعرف ان المسلم بينقذ واحد مسيحي
هو يجوز ان المسلم ما يعرف ان جاره مسيحي على باله جاره مسلم فلهذا انقذه هههههه>> لا ما تخذيش في بالك اهزرر معاج :kap: :teeth_smile:

مش كل المسلميين وحشين و ايضا مش كل المسيحيين كويسين فيه الطيب و الصالح و الشرير 
انا قلت ردي في وقت كنت معصبة بيه 
اسفة ما جان قصدي :16_14_20:
تحياتي 
اختج​


----------



## snow_white7 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



googa2007 قال:


> hgالدنيا فيها الخير يا اخوتى
> وانا لى اصدقاء كتير مسلمين روحهم حلوة
> واخلاقهم كمان ولكن الفكر المتطرف فى الاجيال الجديدة
> والصغيرين اللى الاعلام المسموم افسد عقولهم
> ...



شكرا  على  مشاركتك  الجميله  دى  يا  googa

بس  انا  مش  معاك ان الاجيال الجديده عندهم فكر متطرف.

والا  فنجده  فى  كلا  الطرفين  اذا  كان  فعلا  موجود.

وشكرا  مره  اخرى  يا  جوجاااااا


----------



## snow_white7 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



> jesus=love قال:
> 
> 
> > مستغربة لاني اول مرة اعرف ان المسلم بينقذ واحد مسيحي
> ...



ولا  يهمك  أختى  العزيزه.

اتعصبى  بس  زى  ما  انتى  عايزه  اذا  كنا  احنا  مانستحملكيش  مين  هيستحملك هههههههه

ولا  يهمك.


----------



## SALVATION (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

_ربنا هوه بس الى عالم بكل شيء
احنا لو صلينا علشان الى فى قلبه كرهيه تخرج منه هنعيش كلنا مع بعض فى محبه بغض النظر عن الدين
واحنا عمرنا ما قولنا ان المسلمين كلهم كره لاء مش كلهم 
انا عن نفسى لما بروح دير مثلاا وبسأل على مكانه ناس كتير مش مسيحين بيسعدونى وبيشرحولى بالتفصيل المكان فين 
وشكرا كتير اخت سنو وايت​_


----------



## snow_white7 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا هوه بس الى عالم بكل شيء
> احنا لو صلينا علشان الى فى قلبه كرهيه تخرج منه هنعيش كلنا مع بعض فى محبه بغض النظر عن الدين
> واحنا عمرنا ما قولنا ان المسلمين كلهم كره لاء مش كلهم
> انا عن نفسى لما بروح دير مثلاا وبسأل على مكانه ناس كتير مش مسيحين بيسعدونى وبيشرحولى بالتفصيل المكان فين
> وشكرا كتير اخت سنو وايت​_



ازيك يا تونى تون بجد  والله  واحشنى ..

الدنيا  هتفضل  فيها  الخير  والشر  يا  تونى مهما  صلينا.. دى  طبيعه  الدنيا 

كمان  هتلاقى  الخير  والشر  ده  فى كل مكان وكل الاديان وليس دين بعينه

وكفايه شهادتك  دى  عن  المسلمين  يا  تونى  تون  :scenic:

بس  انت  ما  قولتليش  بعد  الشرح  بتلاقى  نفسك  فين فى منطقه  العلمين

ولا  سينا   :t9:


----------



## asula (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

هذا عمل انساني 
يعني لو حصلت هالفاجعة وحتقت الطفلة
مش كانو حيبكو عليها الجيران مثل الاهل
لان عاشو معاها
وانا بعرف ان مش كل الاسلام ارهابيين
انا عندي صديقات مسلمات بيخافو علي اكثر من عيونهم
يعني في الزين وفي الشين
والرب يحط الرحمة بقلب الكل
ليتمجد اسم الرب 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mase7ya (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

ياريت كل المسلمين يكونوا متل هذا المسلم ويتعاملوا معنا على اننا بشر ,للاسف الى زى هذا الرجال قليلين كتير فى وقتنا هذا :smil13:


----------



## snow_white7 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



asula قال:


> هذا عمل انساني
> يعني لو حصلت هالفاجعة وحتقت الطفلة
> مش كانو حيبكو عليها الجيران مثل الاهل
> لان عاشو معاها
> ...



اللهم  امين  فعلا  احنا بنتعامل فى  الحياه  من غير  تفكير  ان ده مسلم وده مسيحى.

الجيران المسيحيين او المسلمين يتعاملون من  غير نظر لعقيده الاخر او دينه.

ويشرفنى مرورك  يا  عسوله.


----------



## snow_white7 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



mase7ya قال:


> ياريت كل المسلمين يكونوا متل هذا المسلم ويتعاملوا معنا على اننا بشر ,للاسف الى زى هذا الرجال قليلين كتير فى وقتنا هذا :smil13:



يعنى  بجد  انا  اسفه اوى  انى  بسمع  الكلام  ده  منك 

ليه  بتقولى  كده ؟؟  ليه بتقولى ياريت يتعاملوا معانا  كبشر ؟؟

بجد  انا  مستغربه  اوى  من  كلامك  ده ليه يا  اخت مسيحيه واحنا 

بنتعامل معاكم  ازاى ؟؟

انت  ملكيش اصحاب مسلمين  ابدا ولا  فكرتك  دى نابعه من فين ؟؟


----------



## mase7ya (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



snow_white7 قال:


> يعنى  بجد  انا  اسفه اوى  انى  بسمع  الكلام  ده  منك
> 
> ليه  بتقولى  كده ؟؟  ليه بتقولى ياريت يتعاملوا معانا  كبشر ؟؟
> 
> ...



مابعرف ليش مابحس انكم بتعاملونا زى كاننا بشر يمكن مش كل المسلمين هيك بس اكترهم او يمكن بعضهم او يمكن المسلمين الى فى بلادنا هيك بس!!!

بعدين انا ماعندى اصحاب مسلمين ابدا مش لانى عنصرية اواشى بالعكس انا كنت اتمنى يكون عندى ونحكى سوا بعيد عن التعصب  بس الظاهر انو المسلمين الى عنا هنا مابيحبوا يكون عندهم اصحاب مسيحين وبيعتبرونا نجسين يعنى لما يحكوا معنا من بعيد لبعيد و مابقربوا علينا وبحس زى كانهم بيقرفوا يقربوا علينا مابعرف ليشششش!!!!! :dntknw:  وهذا من وانا صغيرة مش اشى جديد  :smil13:


----------



## snow_white7 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



mase7ya قال:


> مابعرف ليش مابحس انكم بتعاملونا زى كاننا بشر يمكن مش كل المسلمين هيك بس اكترهم او يمكن بعضهم او يمكن المسلمين الى فى بلادنا هيك بس!!!
> 
> بعدين انا ماعندى اصحاب مسلمين ابدا مش لانى عنصرية اواشى بالعكس انا كنت اتمنى يكون عندى ونحكى سوا بعيد عن التعصب  بس الظاهر انو المسلمين الى عنا هنا مابيحبوا يكون عندهم اصحاب مسيحين وبيعتبرونا نجسين يعنى لما يحكوا معنا من بعيد لبعيد و مابقربوا علينا وبحس زى كانهم بيقرفوا يقربوا علينا مابعرف ليشششش!!!!! :dntknw:  وهذا من وانا صغيرة مش اشى جديد  :smil13:



لاء  يا  أخت  مسيحيه  انتى غلطانه  اكيد  فى  احساسك  ده.

الاحساس  ده  جواك  انت  فقط  يا  أخت مسيحيه.

عارفه انت لو  قربت من  المسلمين هتلاقى  عندهم  نفس الفكره ان  انت  اللى  بعيده

عنهم وانت  اللى  مش عايزه  تكلميهم او  يمكن  يقولوا  مثلا  انك  معلش  اعذرينى  مغروره

عليهم ...  صدقينى  يا  اخت  مسيحيه  تعاملى  مع  المسلمين  وانسى  حكايه  انك مسيحيه

وهما مسلمين ...  هما  بيعاملوك  من  طريقه  معاملتك  ليهم يعنى  لو  قربت  ليهم هتلاقى

رد  فعلهم  مختلف وياريت تعتبرينى اول   اخت او صديقه لك من المسلمين.


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

_



			ياريت كل المسلمين يكونوا متل هذا المسلم ويتعاملوا معنا على اننا بشر ,للاسف الى زى هذا الرجال قليلين كتير فى وقتنا هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا اخت سنووايت انتى مش بتشوفى المعمله ديه علشان انتى مش مسيحيه
لكن احنا بنشوفها بعنينا وطريقة التعامل اه مش كلكم كده بس الاغلبيه كده ده مش كده وبس فى ناس بتعلم اطفالها كده انها تكرهنا واطفال بتيجى تسألك وتقولك انتى مسيحيه ولاا مسلمه
ده بدل ما تعلمه انو يقرا فى دينه كويس ويعامل الناس صح ويحترم الكبير علشان يعرف يفكر صح
وهرجع برده واقولك مش كله​_


----------



## snow_white7 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

لاء  يا تونى تون الصراحه  انا  مش شايفه ده غير فى المنتدى بس 

مش فى اى مكان تانى.اذا  كنت  انت  بنفسك شهدت انك لما تكون

عايز تروح دير مش عارفه ناس كتير مش مسيحيه بتساعدك مش ده

كلامك ؟؟؟ دلوقت بتقولى الكلام  اللى  بترددوه فى المنتدى ان المسلمين

بيعلموا اولادهم يكرهوكم ؟؟  ده  كلام  ؟؟؟ وان  المسلمين يعاملون المسيحيين

بطريقه وحشه. حتى  وان فرض وجود بعض الامثله السيئه للمسلمين لايعنى

فساد  ديننا  يا  تونى.

وعايزه اسألك  انت  كمان  معندكش  اصحاب  مسلمين خالص يا تونى تون  ؟؟


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

حقيقى مش كل المسلمين قتله
انما الغالبيه العظمى منهم بتحتقر
المسيحيين يعنى نسبة 80 فى %
منهم بيكرهوا النصارى كره العمى
واللى زاد وغطى تصرفات مباحث 
امن الدوله اللى شجعتهم على كل
اللى هم فيه وكمان اللى بيخطبوا
فى المساجد وبيقولوا على المنبر
الخطب اللى بتسخن المسلمين
على المسيحيين


----------



## snow_white7 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*



> ghawy_111 قال:
> 
> 
> > حقيقى مش كل المسلمين قتله
> ...


يعنى  بجد  يدخل  اى  عقل  ازاى  ان  امن  الدوله

اللى  يهمه  فى  المقام  الاول  استقرار  امن  البلد

انه  يكون  مشارك  للمسلمين بأى  طريقه  كانت  ولو حتى

مجرد  انهم يشجعوهم  على  كده ؟؟

امن  الوله  يهمه  فى  المقام  الاول  فقط  استقرار  الامن

لايهمه  بقى  المسلم  ولا  المسيحى  لان  دى  جهه  امنيه.

وبعدين  احنا مش  هنعمم  حاله  فرديه  للشيخ  ده فى احداث طمها

بانها  حاله  كل  الشيوخ ؟؟  كمان  انا  سمعت  من  اعلامكم  فقط عن

ان الشيخ هو  سبب  كل هذا ولم  اسمع  من  الطرف الاخر  مايمكن يكون

للطرف  الاخر  روايه  مختلفه  تماما.

وشكرا  اخى  على  المرور.


----------



## googa2007 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مسلم فقد حياته لإنقاذ ابن جاره المسيحي*

*يا احبائى اعضاء المنتدى
كل هذة الحوارات و التعليقات
التى تمس الآخر سواء من مسيحى الى مسلم او
من مسلم الى مسيحى فهى تضر بالطرفين اكثر مما 
تفيد فهى تعمق الفجوة بينهما وهذا ليس فى مصلحة
اى منهما فنحن جميعا فى مركب واحد اما نصل بة الى
بر الامان او نذهب الى اعماق الغرق ارجوا التعقل
وعدم اللجوء الى الاستفزاز لكل من الطرفين
اذا كنا فعلا نحب البلد التى نعيش فيها وسوف نموت
وندفن فيها ونترك ابناؤنا فيها ليعيشوا فى جحيم الكراهية
المتبادل او المحبةالتى نتمناها.
للكل المحبة والسلام *


----------

